# Wiring Diagram? Installing Power Vent - 277Rl Living Room



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I would like to install a power fan in the ceiling vent in the middle of the "living room" ceiling, and need to find a place to pick up 12 volts.

There is an overhead light nearby, but that is on a wall switch, so to run the fan with the lights off, we would have to turn the wall switch on, then turn off each of the overheads individually.

On the aft end of the vent, there appear to be two or three wires running just on the other side of the roof joist, but by casual inspection they look like 120 volt wiring as they don't don't seem to have the red stripe I have seen on other 12 volt wires in the trailer.

Before I go to the trouble to figure these out, has anybody already done this installation? Where did you pick up the 12 volts?

I was able to find a wiring diagram for my old Jayco, but haven't found one for the Outback. Anybody know where I could get one?

Thanks!


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Most folks pick up the 12 volt from the a/c unit. There is a 12 and 120volt wire to it.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i picked mine up from the light. it really is no big deal to have the wall switch on the the individual lights off.

i cut one into the master bedroom in the back, also. did the same thing there.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

our 295RE is similar. What I found is that the wiring for the stove fan/lights runs behind the microwave. So I used a fish tape to go from the vent opening over to where the wires came down into the microwave cavity and tapped into the stove fan/light 12V wiring for the fan.


----------

